# Beach



## MR2 (Oct 3, 2013)

I have been in the Philippines for about one month now. This is my first trip. I like it very much. I have an apartment here; I purchased a second hand motorbike, and I have setup a bank account. 

I am interested in some areas that have nice beaches. One girl I see here is from Masbate and she tells me that it is beautiful. I want to visit it later on, but not right now.

I ask around here but I get all kinds of mixed opinions. I am in Angeles City, and many Filipinos tell me Subic is great. Many Expats tell me Subic is a toxic waste dump. I have done research and dumaguete is a place I want to visit. I am also considering Mactan Island in Cebu.

Angeles City is so very crowded. I like this city very much, and I really enjoy that it is so close to Manila. But I would like to find a beach in an area that is not so congested. Some place I could get away from the city. 

Which areas do you guys recommend?


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

MR2 said:


> I have been in the Philippines for about one month now. This is my first trip. I like it very much. I have an apartment here; I purchased a second hand motorbike, and I have setup a bank account.
> 
> I am interested in some areas that have nice beaches. One girl I see here is from Masbate and she tells me that it is beautiful. I want to visit it later on, but not right now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Dumaguete has a nice feel but no beach as such. You would need to move out of town a bit to find anything.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

MR2 said:


> I have been in the Philippines for about one month now. This is my first trip. I like it very much. I have an apartment here; I purchased a second hand motorbike, and I have setup a bank account.
> 
> I am interested in some areas that have nice beaches. One girl I see here is from Masbate and she tells me that it is beautiful. I want to visit it later on, but not right now.
> 
> ...


Maybe u should see subic yourself. If it was a toxic waste dump my family wouldn't be here. Granted ...some beaches are littered with garbage. Wherever u have Filipinos u have this


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Not sure where you are now but there are plenty of great beaches. It's just a matter of what your needs are. You will find that near an metro area the beaches (if any) will suck due to pollution (silt, sewage, garbage, etc.). The best ones have the fewest amenities.

In Subic Bay, the best beaches are on the south and west side (Anvaya Cove, Camayan Beach) of the mouth of the bay (where the fresh ocean comes in). The bay's currents go in a counter clockwise motion and thus flush out all of the garbage coming out of Olongapo along the northern coast of the bay out into the ocean.

If you want a remote beach that is decent, check out Pundaquit just north of Subic Bay near San Antonio, Zambales. The sand is course as are most beaches. 

Baler on the east coast (Jet was referring to) is good enough to surf in and has several miles of soft sand. La Union comes to mind also (north of Pangasinan).

Iba has lots of beaches too.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Masbate*



MR2 said:


> I have been in the Philippines for about one month now. This is my first trip. I like it very much. I have an apartment here; I purchased a second hand motorbike, and I have setup a bank account.
> 
> I am interested in some areas that have nice beaches. One girl I see here is from Masbate and she tells me that it is beautiful. I want to visit it later on, but not right now.
> 
> ...


MR2,

You mentioned Masbate in your post. Before moving to Luzon Island, I spent several years living on Ticao Island. Take a look here at a Map Of Ticao. It is a very small island and in most all ways, remote and primitive. On that map page, you will be able to access some photos of the island. One is a lush green cove with nipa huts. I lived right close to that place. Great swimming, fishing, and even diving for large shellfish for good food.

Masbate is known as the wild west of the Philippines because of the lawlessness but to tell you the truth, I never once felt in any danger whatsoever.

The drawback to that area is that there is no electric power. One must use kerosine lamps after dark. So with no power, there is no internet unless you have a good generator and satellite internet capability.
Also, there is no running water. All water must be pulled up in a bucket by hand from an open well. There are also no telephones.

So living there it's just you, sand, jungle, ocean, {and snakes. Lots and lots of snakes} and the locals. It's actually a great way to live once you get use to it and adjust. I absolutely loved the years I lived there and kinda makes ya feel a bit like Tarzan or as if you're on Gilligan's Island!



Regards

Jet Lag

Here's a larger (Google) photo of the area next to my home there:


----------

